# Sneezies=cold?



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Friends! 

I am a new rat owner and I am in love! I got a baby female dumbo about a week ago. I noticed in the store that she sneezed a couple of times, but my daughter was smitten and would not give her up. So we brought her home and her sneezes have not gone away. I thought maybe she was just getting used to the new smells of our home, but a couple of days ago I noticed a bit of red around her nose (looked like blood). Now it is gone, but I am getting more worried every day. 

I use carefresh in her aquarium home with a wire mesh lid. I am now thinking a wire cage would've been better for ventilation, but I can't spend any more $$. 

I talked to the exotic pet store where I purchased her, and they weren't very helpful. Only suggested that I feed her oranges for vitamin C. I've been giving her little bits of orange the last few days (which she seems to really like). But I just feel like it's not a enough. Do you have any suggestions?

:?


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

My first suggestion would be to get another rat. (and follow proper introduction methods of course)

In my opinion, it is CRUEL to have only one rat. They are EXTREMELY social creatures and you she needs a companion to be happy, no matter how much time you spend with her. 

There are no reasons NOT to have two rats or more. You still have to buy food and clean the cage whether it's one or two. 

Get another rat. Period.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Melissa said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I am a new rat owner and I am in love! I got a baby female dumbo about a week ago. I noticed in the store that she sneezed a couple of times, but my daughter was smitten and would not give her up. So we brought her home and her sneezes have not gone away. I thought maybe she was just getting used to the new smells of our home, but a couple of days ago I noticed a bit of red around her nose (looked like blood). Now it is gone, but I am getting more worried every day.
> 
> ...



The red discharge is normal, but excessive amounts of it can be a sign of URI (upper respitory infection). All rats carry a disease called "mycoplasma" and many things can make it flare up. It would be a good idea to search the forums for "Myco" and read up on it. There is also the "new home sneezes" that most rats seem to get. It usually clears up in a few days.

Try looking on craigslist or other classified for a wire cage if at all possible, you're right in thinking that she needs a wire cage for ventilation. Kept in the aquarium I'd guess she'll be more prone to a myco flare up. Once they get a myco flare up you -must- take them to a vet for antibiotics. I can understand the financial burdens all too well (we're currently struggling through a death in the family that led to a probate issue, which led to a bankruptcy issue, which led to a foreclosure issue, etc etc) I found a great 4 story wire cage from the local Goodwill shop for $25! 

I would suggest getting her on some sort of solid foods also, some lab blocks preferably (usually have to be ordered online, very cheap though, few dollars for a large bag). Tek-Harland (I think!!) is the brand, I buy mine from 'thecraftyrat.com' but there are dozens of places to buy them.

Possibly a nice LOW protein dog food, preferably an organic or holistic brand (nothing you'd buy at the local grocery store, that's for sure). 

Fresh veggies everyday are good, I'd limit the fruit to just a few times a week, not everyday. Do a search for "forbidden foods for rats" and you'll see a good list of what not to feed and why.

Good luck and enjoy your ratty!! (and get her a cagemate very soon! a lonely rat is a sad rat, even if you spend an hour a day with her there are 23 lonely hours passing by, even 6 hours of human contact a day cannot make up for even one hour of rat companionship).


EDIT: The Lab Blocks are called "Harlan Teklad 2014 Vegetarian Rodent Diet" and "Harlan Teklad 2018 Vegetarian Rodent Diet". One is for youing/pregnant/nursing rats and the other is for older (8 months and up) rats.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> The red discharge is normal, but excessive amounts of it can be a sign of URI (upper respitory infection).


Just wanted to expand on this... Excessive amounts of porphyrin can signify illness itself, not necessary a URI. Could be anything. Illness and stress cause porphyrin.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully her sneezes will go away soon and not turn into something more serious. I appreciate your helpful advice. 

I am going to look into getting another rat. Which leads me to another question, then how do I introduce them? I will try to get one from the same litter as Serafina, if there are any left.

Thanks!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Melissa, if you look near the top of the page, right under the cute rat picture, there is a link called "search". 

Type in "introductions", "quarantine", etc. and you will come up with many results that will help you. The search feature works very well, and since we do not know your level of knowledge on the topics, this would provide many helpful results that you can browse through and find the perfect answers. 

Also, JennieLove is one member I would direct you to when it come to proper introductions. She is very passionate about proper care and knows a great deal about the exact details of it all.

But yes, please do use the search feature often, it will become quite helpful to you!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Melissa, if you look near the top of the page, right under the cute rat picture, there is a link called "search". 

Type in "introductions", "quarantine", etc. and you will come up with many results that will help you. The search feature works very well, and since we do not know your level of knowledge on the topics, this would provide many helpful results that you can browse through and find the perfect answers. 

Also, JennieLove is one member I would direct you to when it come to proper introductions. She is very passionate about proper care and knows a great deal about the exact details of it all.

But yes, please do use the search feature often, it will become quite helpful to you!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> > The red discharge is normal, but excessive amounts of it can be a sign of URI (upper respitory infection).
> 
> 
> Just wanted to expand on this... Excessive amounts of porphyrin can signify illness itself, not necessary a URI. Could be anything. Illness and stress cause porphyrin.


Thanks for expanding on that for me!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

No problem!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Even just go through old posts and you'll learn probally all you need to know.
Wire cage is best. A freind is basically needed. the sneezin may be new home sneezies and may go away, a vet visit may be needed. YES, rats should go to the vet if ill...and find a vet specifically familiar with rats.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you should take the rat to the vet. When I first got my rat he was sneezing in the store but I was already attached and we had bonded instantly so I got him anyway. After some of my rat books came and time spent online I found out how dangerous untreated sneezing can be. The vet said that he was really, really sick. My boy also had a tape worm. I think all new pets should be brought to the vet. Weather they seem healthy or not.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to update...we got another girly for Serafina to play with. I am still introducing them so they are not living together yet, but hopefully it will work okay! Thanks!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww! Glad they are together! How big is your cage? Did you get a wire one?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

rattikins said:


> My first suggestion would be to get another rat. (and follow proper introduction methods of course)
> 
> In my opinion, it is CRUEL to have only one rat. They are EXTREMELY social creatures and you she needs a companion to be happy, no matter how much time you spend with her.
> 
> ...


While this is normally true there are excepions to it. I have a female rat that absolutely HATES other rats LoL. She has tried to kill (and by kill I mean holding the other down and viciously biting the neck and head) two of my other girls. Though she is extremely sweet tempered towards humans she just doesn't like other rats in her space. I have tried altered males as well and she is just not happy at all.

Also with getting another rat you want to make sure you do proper quarantine Like rattikins suggested in another post use the search engine here and many things will come up on the subject. Hope all goes well for your new ones!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Aww! Glad they are together! How big is your cage? Did you get a wire one?


Our new rat is living in a wire cage at the moment. It is only temporary and I need a much larger one when they start living together. I am looking for one right now that will do. 

I must say, I'm pretty saddened by pet store employees. I love the pet store we got our girls from. They have all sorts of exotic animals and a lot of them have free roam of the store. I believe that all the employees there truly love animals. But it is sad that I was told 1) that one rat alone would be just fine and 2) that a tank will be a suitable home. I am kicking myself for not doing my research _before_ getting a rat! But anyway, thank you everyone for this forum to help guide misdirected new rat lovers like myself!


----------

